

Hacker FAQ - tjr
http://www.seebs.net/faqs/hacker.html

======
gruseom
_she just does it when the security is in her way, or because she's curious
...she seems to do her work well, but she's not really making many friends ...
you may wish to consider offering her a position telecommuting ... she will
probably treat you as an equal..._

Off-topic rant: whenever I encounter writing that does this smarmy "I'm going
to alternate 'she' with 'he' for reasons that have nothing to do with the
content," I involuntarily lose respect for the writer. It's the oafish way
that such language calls attention to itself, like a tone-deaf singer
inflicting themselves on an audience. And it's that oily ideological quality
of trying to "raise your consciousness" for the equality of women everywhere.
Ew.

I see that this piece was written in the 90s, but there are plenty of recent
examples, at least in the tech world. Maybe it's clueless geeks perpetuating a
fashion that the rest of the world gave up on years ago because it's so
cringeworthy?

Edited to be shorter cuz this isn't that important.

------
jdueck
Just the other day I told someone I was a hacker. They were surprised that I
was willing to admit to being a criminal. Even after explaining the difference
between "hacker" and "cracker", they remained mildly suspicious. <G>

